# 2007 Manitou Evolver ISX:6 Intrinsinc



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess i was lucky enough to get my hands on one of just a few out there right now>
the shock dimensions are : Lenght 8 1/2" - Stroke 2 1/2" , weight 1.05 LBS. The rear shock is designed for free ride and DH. It doesn't rely on the old SPV damping. It has a new intrinsinc damping. It has a no tool adjustment features such as rebound, compression and low speed and high speed valve. Also, the new air chamber can be adjusted by hand. I think this will be a great rear schock for something in between 5 and 7 inches of travel. As soon as I get the a new frame, hopefully next week, I'll post some reviews. 

PS: the quality of parts and materials are really impressive. All adjustment knobs are CNC and have gradients so you know exactly were you @ on your settings. 


Regards,:thumbsup:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

looks sweet


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

That is a really nice looking shock


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks nice and the weight is low


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Intrisnic is much nicer than SPV. The adjustments on the shocks have always been the anodized aluminum knobs if I remember right. And I think the tools-free volume adjustment was introduced last year. You should be able to retrofit your Swinger with the tools-free knob.

The Intrisnic basically keeps the check valve in the SPV open at the beginning of the stroke, which allows the shock to retain it's small bump senstivity. The platform kicks in later on, and it definitely helps. It feels much smoother, and I think the transition from platform to open is much more subtle.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

why don'tcha gimme that?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Intrisnic is much nicer than SPV.


Hope so, because SPV feels like crap.

On a related note, if the "intrinsic" works like SPV still, it's an "all or nothing" type valve, or are there shims in there for compression control? In any case, I think SPV or anything like it is outperformed by current and even past moto technology. Basic shimmed pistons react far better.

In any case, the shock looks decent enough, but doesn't seem to have anything on the DHX Air (comparable shock).


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

ahhhh yes

I was wondering waht this shock was called

Jordie Lunn had one on his Sunday when I was at SGC. Thought it was sick, but had no clue what it was.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Hope so, because SPV feels like crap.
> 
> On a related note, if the "intrinsic" works like SPV still, it's an "all or nothing" type valve, or are there shims in there for compression control? In any case, I think SPV or anything like it is outperformed by current and even past moto technology. Basic shimmed pistons react far better.
> 
> In any case, the shock looks decent enough, but doesn't seem to have anything on the DHX Air (comparable shock).


TPC/TPC+ uses shimmed pistons.

I haven't had a chance to take apart an Intrisnic fork or shock yet. I'd be interested to take a look.

I'm not particularly fond of the DHX Air simply because it lacks mid-stroke support.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Intrisnic is much nicer than SPV. The adjustments on the shocks have always been the anodized aluminum knobs if I remember right. And I think the tools-free volume adjustment was introduced last year. You should be able to retrofit your Swinger with the tools-free knob.
> 
> The Intrisnic basically keeps the check valve in the SPV open at the beginning of the stroke, which allows the shock to retain it's small bump senstivity. The platform kicks in later on, and it definitely helps. It feels much smoother, and I think the transition from platform to open is much more subtle.


Yeah, dude you right it was introduced this year, for the Revox or you could order the kit for the Swinger's series, how ever for 07 they change the design you can actually feel it clicking, and on top of the pig back reservoir you have two knobs one for high speed compression and one for low speed, the shock body is pretty burly and the shock look as cool as the DHX 5.0, i think we have a good competition in between the new AIR shocks crop, the two M's and fox time will tell. I going to build a Travis 11/8 ,150mm travel with the Intrinsinc damping so front and rear suspension will work in sink this will be a fun project bike,reviews soon.
PS : thanks to the holmes @ Answer , specially you DC all ways helping us out!!:thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

how did you get a 2007 shock?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dude, i really need to change the color of my travis! I have a black 203 mm dh one, and i realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy want orange, purple, baby blue, lime green, white, or any non stock color.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

That purple fork looks badass. It would look *****in on my Gemini.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

It sure looks pink on my screen!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*I'll second this...*



XSL_WiLL said:


> Intrisnic is much nicer than SPV. The adjustments on the shocks have always been the anodized aluminum knobs if I remember right. And I think the tools-free volume adjustment was introduced last year. You should be able to retrofit your Swinger with the tools-free knob.
> 
> The Intrisnic basically keeps the check valve in the SPV open at the beginning of the stroke, which allows the shock to retain it's small bump senstivity. The platform kicks in later on, and it definitely helps. It feels much smoother, and I think the transition from platform to open is much more subtle.


I've been running a Revox for the past 6 months - just switched back to my DHX Coil for the past 3 weeks. Have also been riding the DHX Air quite a bit too.

All of them are excellent shocks. However, the Intrinsic damping on the Revox is simply the best platform damping that I have ever felt. If the new Evolver Intrinsic shocks prove to be reliable and have the same platform damping feel that the Revox has (i.e. pretty much completely not noticeable), Manitou will have an excellent performing product on their hands and a really serious competitor to the 2007 DHX air shock.

The tooless volume adjustment is super slick as well.

The ONLY thing that bugs me about these shocks is the location of the two compression dials which makes for a close fit on frame designs like ours.

Cheers,


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Hope so, because SPV feels like crap.


 Crap is SWEET! I have crap on all my bikes, front and rear! I love it! I guess some people are just weird that way!

I've gotten rid of all my Fox poop for crap, including a DHX, which is REAL crap.

And if SPV is CRAP for certain, then Intrinsic is just an itty bitty little turdlette that you don't even notice fall out of your shorts....


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I wish one of these companies would make one in a 6.5X1.5 i2i length, so I could put one on my Rail.... oh well.... 
looks very smooth by the way, I'd like to try out intrinsic...


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Just picked up my Evolver the other day...*

Definitely looking forward to giving this shock some run time. it's a 8.75 x 2.75" stroke shock. The Intrinsic damping is really good as well, especially for platform style damping.

Head to head:

Delirium T #1: Manitou Evolver 6 air shock.
Delirium T #2: Fox DHX 5.0 air shock.

So far the DHX air has been pretty impressive. it's not quite as lively as the coil shocks and lacks a bit of mid stroke compression damping, but overall it has been very very good and certainly has taken some bit hits with my 210# body on the bike.

Now, if Interbike would just hurry up and get out of the way, I could get some time riding all these new toys!

Cheers!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking good, let us know how do you like your on the North Shore wet weather , i'm going to be ridding mine on really dry conditions, and i'm curios about how the shocks will work in differents conditions, also is nice that you have another type of rear shock to compare with, well i guess i'll be looking for you @ the Interbike so we can talk about bikes,suspension design,etc..

regards


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

pvflyer said:


> Looking good, let us know how do you like your on the North Shore wet weather , i'm going to be ridding mine on really dry conditions, and i'm curios about how the shocks will work in differents conditions, also is nice that you have another type of rear shock to compare with, well i guess i'll be looking for you @ the Interbike so we can talk about bikes,suspension design,etc..
> 
> regards


Definitely check us out at Interbike! We'll be at the dirt demo at booth 924 and at the indoor show at booth 5061.

Cheers!

Noel


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Definitely check us out at Interbike! We'll be at the dirt demo at booth 924 and at the indoor show at booth 5061.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Noel


Yeah, for sure looking forward too see your frames and built bikes, and all others new products! I can not make to the DirtDemo days:madman: :madman: , but i'll be there from Wed thru Fri so i guess i have plenty of time to stop by and bug you guys for a while or even have a beer!

Regards


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

pvflyer said:


> Yeah, for sure looking forward too see your frames and built bikes, and all others new products! I can not make to the DirtDemo days:madman: :madman: , but i'll be there from Wed thru Fri so i guess i have plenty of time to stop by and bug you guys for a while or even have a beer!
> 
> Regards


Come by Wednesday afternoon around 5pm. No beer - something better...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

knollybikes.com said:


> Come by Wednesday afternoon around 5pm. No beer - something better...


Strippers and cocain?


----------



## bleu (Jan 24, 2005)

What's the difference between the platform on the DHX and the platform on a Swinger?

I was under the impression Intrinsic damping was just rebranded and semi-improved TPC+...


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> The ONLY thing that bugs me about these shocks is the location of the two compression dials which makes for a close fit on frame designs like ours.


ya, wish they'd done a little research as far as what frame designs looked liked before coming out with their design. :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

after breaking a sherman, and blowing my swinger 6 twice in one season (only 5dh rides on it...) id never buy another manitou product... ive also witnessed te internals blow out of the bottom of dorados and several other problems with manitou XC forks....


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Strippers and cocain?


Lol - no, we don't want to pre-empt any of the regular evening activities that seem to go on in Vegas!


----------



## MC9.5 (Nov 11, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Definitely looking forward to giving this shock some run time. it's a 8.75 x 2.75" stroke shock. The Intrinsic damping is really good as well, especially for platform style damping.
> 
> Head to head:
> 
> ...


Any thoughts about the Manitou Evolver yet???


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*ISX-6 - How are they???*



knollybikes.com said:


> Definitely looking forward to giving this shock some run time. it's a 8.75 x 2.75" stroke shock. The Intrinsic damping is really good as well, especially for platform style damping.
> 
> Head to head:
> 
> ...


Noel

Haven't seen anything further on the ISX-6. How is this workign out on your bikes.
How would you compare it vs the DHX-A or DHX-C.


----------



## 925hell (May 6, 2005)

Will if you want to know anything about the internals of the Revox, give Jerry at Hippietech a call, he just rebuilt mine, it might be fresh in his mind


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet.

That Travis is awsome.


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

I am really curious about this shock for my current bike. I have a dhx air on my bike now (an 05 session 77) and it's currently en route back to fox for a rebuild as all of the compression damping functions have essentially stopped working. Currently in order to achieve proper sag I am running 250 psi and I weigh 160 lbs with gear! Even when the shock was new it would blow through the mid stroke extremely quickly. It would feel high in its travel and all of a sudden I would be blowing through most of the shock's travel as if the shock had a falling rate. Then it would stiffen abruptly again before bottoming. Certianly not confidence inspiring...

So that is what brings me to the evolver isx 6. A buddy has the revox on his bike and loves the feel of the damping, specifically how you can control the compression rate in every stage of the shock's travel especially mid stroke. Also he often reaches down and dials in the low speed compression before extended climbs for a platform effect and then dials it back out again for the descents for max small bump sensitivity. All the while leaving the high speed and bottom out damping settings unchanged.

I have a totem up front which has adjustable high and low speed compression and I love the way it rides. I am hoping that with the evolver I will be able to achieve the same suspension feel in the back. 

Any input from anyone with time on this shock would be much apprecated.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Session, IMO this just about has to be the best air shock on the market right now for long travel bikes in harsh terrain. I've had one on my Nomad for a few months, and it has been excellent. I just got back from a 2-week Moab trip. I used my PUSH'd Fox RC w/Race System for one week and the used the ISX-6 the second week. The Evover edged out the PUSH'd RC by a small margin, and that's saying a lot. The custom PUSH'd RC on a Nomad works extremely well.

The Evolver does not have the mushy mid-stroke so common to air shocks on longer travel bikes. It acts like no air shock I've ever ridden. The damping on this shock definitely is designed optimally for an air spring medium, whereas to me, most long stroke air shocks feel like they are running damping suited to a coil spring, which is not a good match obviously. It takes big hits, fast choppy terrain, and yet maintains supple action for small bump compliance. 

When I put the shock on at first, it seemed odd in that it exhibited the feel of being somewhat topped out when you pushed on the saddle. Kinda scared me, because it felt like it was going to be harsh when I did the static bounce test or just compressed the suspension by leaning down on the bike. However, once you sit on the bike, this disappears completely. It's an odd shock in that manner and probably has to do with its unique damping that is so compatible with the air medium. This is a shock that would give you an "Oh crap this feels like poo" impression when doing the showroom floor squish test. Very odd but meaningless...unless you're never going ride the bike...LOL!

The only problem with the shock at this point IMO is the fact that Manitou is going to be hard to deal with for the next month while they're making their move to Hayes HQ in Wisconsin. Otherwise this shock is at a whole other level that I've yet to experience in any air shock, and is at least on par with many of the really great coil shocks going.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

TNC said:


> The only problem with the shock at this point IMO is the fact that Manitou is going to be hard to deal with for the next month while they're making their move to Hayes HQ in Wisconsin. Otherwise this shock is at a whole other level that I've yet to experience in any air shock, and is at least on par with many of the really great coil shocks going.


TNC- I just picked this up for my Transition Covert. Your stoke on this shock and everything else I have heard (all good) makes it even harder to wait to ride the bike until my collarbone heals.:madman:


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Whoa JMH...looks like new or at least different graphics for the Evolver...and it looks damned nice. Man, that's a nice looking color on that bike. Got a pic of the whole thing? Collar bone, eh?...that sucks.

Hey BTW...collar bone or not, I'll bet you've at least "bounce tested" that setup, haven't you? Do you detect that "top out" sensation I was referring to? Your suspension design is obviously different from my Nomad, but I was wondering if you get that same static test sensation from the shock that I did.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

I came THIS CLOSE ::::><:::: to taking it out for a quick spin today, but I would just want to kick my _own_ ass if I hurt my shoulder. Maybe next week.

There are pics of the bike in the Transition forum under "Unrideable Covert" The graphics are 08 I think... I ordered a few other things at the same time and got a mix of 07 and 08 product.

It's so solid, though. nothing loose or manky about the adjustments. Almost like it's made by a completely different Manitou than the lovable losers designing the forks.

JMH



TNC said:


> Whoa JMH...looks like new or at least different graphics for the Evolver...and it looks damned nice. Man, that's a nice looking color on that bike. Got a pic of the whole thing? Collar bone, eh?...that sucks.
> 
> Hey BTW...collar bone or not, I'll bet you've at least "bounce tested" that setup, haven't you? Do you detect that "top out" sensation I was referring to? Your suspension design is obviously different from my Nomad, but I was wondering if you get that same static test sensation from the shock that I did.


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow that looks sweet!!! With the encouraging words from TNC and now seeeing these new graphics (much improved I must admit) I am definitely going to get myself one. I am just going to cross my fingers and hope that manitou has them and that they will still be able to process my order in the midst of moving locations. Damn that just looks too nice!


----------

